# New Gaming Build



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

Hey,

I currently have about 3 year old system that is getting really slow and heating up. I used to get above 100FPS in CS:GO now this morning I was maxing 35-50.

I am looking at getting into BF4 and more than likely require an upgrade.

Here is what I've selected so far.










Budget is as low as i can get it.
Cheers.


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

Made a parttwo - changed the HD to lower the cost.










or do i swap out the memory to make it cheaper.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Memory: Go with at least 8GB 
Power supply: As specced, a 600-650 watt is strong enough. 850 not necessary unless you are planning to add a second graphics card.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The last build looks good but I would use 2, 4 gig sticks instead of 4, 2 gig sticks, you could drop the PSU down to a M12 II 650w The card under stress testing only pulls about 160w.


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks for the reply guys.

Dropped the PSU to 650.

With the memory I always thought it was best to always populate all slots.

Now price is down to 1252


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

only populate all slots if your using quad channel ram on a quad channel mobo.

It used to be that filling all slots could cause voltage problems. On a dual channel system 2 dimms is enough.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

XZanE said:


> Thanks for the reply guys.
> 
> Dropped the PSU to 650.
> 
> ...


Did you make sure to stick with a XFX or Seasonic branded PSU?


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

sure was.

I would like to know what would you guys think is a save temp level whilst running BF4 and CS:GO? I've seen it get to 77degrees Cels


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For the CPU or GPU?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

77C is safe for the GPU but too hot for the CPU.
What are the specs (Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU) on the PC in question?


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

Spec:







-850w PSU for a 650w SeaSonic. 

These temps where just after I finished playing around of CS:GO. 
Temps:







(Just take note of the Max column) 

I have two fans in the case only. The rear exhaust and I have one top case fan in the exhaust position.

Ambient temp of the room: 26 degress and 19% humidity.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

How old is the build? Is the heatsink securely attached, all 4 legs, to the Mobo?
Also possible the thermal paste has dried.


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

Tyree said:


> How old is the build? Is the heatsink securely attached, all 4 legs, to the Mobo?
> Also possible the thermal paste has dried.


Build is less than 24 hours old. 

I re-seated everything when I hooked up my second fan. Heat sink appeared to be okay didn't crumble when attaching the fan.

CPU-Z Validation:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Check the Voltages with HWMonitor.
Check the Temps & Voltages in the Bios and see how they compare with HWMonitor.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

> I re-seated everything when I hooked up my second fan. Heat sink appeared to be okay didn't crumble when attaching the fan.



Did you remove and reinstall the heat sink at that time also?

If so you will need to clean off all the thermal paaste and reapply, once installed the thermal paste will be stuck to both side reinstaling will trap air in it.


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

no i didn't remove the cpu - I just ensured that it was seated. 

Well this morning the PC blue screened whilst I was watching a youtube video :s.


```
- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
  <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting" Guid="{ABCE23E7-DE45-4366-8631-84FA6C525952}" EventSourceName="BugCheck" /> 
  <EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID> 
  <Version>0</Version> 
  <Level>2</Level> 
  <Task>0</Task> 
  <Opcode>0</Opcode> 
  <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords> 
  <TimeCreated SystemTime="2013-10-03T21:46:08.000000000Z" /> 
  <EventRecordID>3179</EventRecordID> 
  <Correlation /> 
  <Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" /> 
  <Channel>System</Channel> 
  <Computer>Scott-PC2</Computer> 
  <Security /> 
  </System>
- <EventData>
  <Data Name="param1">0x0000000a (0xfffff80000ba9000, 0x000000000000000d, 0x0000000000000001, 0xfffff8000306158e)</Data> 
  <Data Name="param2">C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP</Data> 
  <Data Name="param3">100413-15007-01</Data> 
  </EventData>
  </Event>
```


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you


Tyree said:


> Check the Voltages with HWMonitor.
> Check the Temps & Voltages in the Bios and see how they compare with HWMonitor.


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

It appears the problem with the blue screen related to the intel tcp/ip driver.

Looks like intel have released new drivers for it - https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=22283 only a week ago... what are the odds.

(about to upload the temps and volts now they look okay to me but wouldn't mind you having a look.


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

&











Temps and Volts whilst PC is just running a browser session to this website.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Temps and voltages are under PC Health Status in the bios.

Zip up and attach the .dmp files from the bsods.


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

It's not letting me upload zip or do anything with the stupid .dmp cause it says i don't have permissions. I currently logged in as the Administrator account and its not letting me.

Will get a screen grab of the PC health page now.


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

This is all the pages I can find that has temps and voltages on it :S


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Temps and voltages look good.

Follow the instructions here to get the the dmp file> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

Okay find that stuff attached: Hope I did it right :s


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The one from Wednesday blames the e1d62x64.sys Intel network driver.
You can get the latest from the Intel driver update utility > Intel® Driver Update Utility

The other 2 from Thursday and Today name 2 different Microsoft processes NTFS.sys which is possibly hard drive storage system related. It looks like you have 2 drives installed a Segate and a WD disconnect whichever windows is not installed on while testing.

The last error names a Windows NT Kernel Process ntkrnlmp.exe most often this is driver related and all 3 could be caused by a un-named drive over writing it's address space and these drivers/processes are correctly calling for a stop upon see corrupt data in their assigned address space.

Run Driver Verifier to see if that is the issue follow the instructions here, make sure to set a restore point before enabling verifier, also if you do not have Windows disk create a Windows repair disk 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html 



```
Debug session time: Fri Oct  4 06:34:56.061 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\100413-17440-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18229.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130801-1533
System Uptime: 0 days 2:52:32.216
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Ntfs.sys
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs+3152a )
BugCheck 50, {ffffb8a002635750, 0, fffff8800164652a, 7}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000050]PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)[/url]
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffb8a002635750, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff8800164652a, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000007, (reserved)
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_Ntfs+3152a
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
BiosVersion = F3
BiosReleaseDate = 04/16/2013
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z87X-D3H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Thu Oct  3 17:44:37.229 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\100413-15007-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18229.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130801-1533
System Uptime: 0 days 0:59:42.384
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+6a88 )
BugCheck A, {fffff80000ba9000, d, 1, fffff8000306158e}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000000A]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/url]
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffff80000ba9000, memory referenced
Arg2: 000000000000000d, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff8000306158e, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+6a88
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
BiosVersion = F3
BiosReleaseDate = 04/16/2013
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z87X-D3H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Wed Oct  2 18:27:50.839 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\100313-29468-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18229.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130801-1533
System Uptime: 0 days 0:52:07.075
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for e1d62x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for e1d62x64.sys
Probably caused by : e1d62x64.sys ( e1d62x64+254d3 )
BugCheck D1, {18, 2, 0, fffff880018447eb}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000D1]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/url]
Bugcheck code 000000d1
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000018, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff880018447eb, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_e1d62x64+254d3
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
BiosVersion = F3
BiosReleaseDate = 04/16/2013
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z87X-D3H
```


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

I followed the driver verify page but i can't see what results it spits out.


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

Also with all the driver installs it still getting temps above 75 when playing games :S

Should I be looking at getting a CPU cooler?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Verifier runs in the background and tracks driver behavior if a bsod is caused by a driver verifier can tell us which one in the .dmp file.

If anything I would remove the cooler clean the thermal paste off it apply new and reinstall, the stock cooler is fine at stock clocks unless it's either loose as in the legs are not properly seated or there is air trapped between the cooler and cpu from installing, removing and reinstalling.
> Arctic Silver Incorporated - Route to Product Instructions for Arctic Silver 5


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

Oaky will give that ago.

What CPU Usage would you expect from CS:GO on the i5 4670?

It is always well above 80% and at times it max at 100.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's probably because the CPU is throttling to try and reduce temps.


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

BSOD occurred once more - Hopefully this will have the driver stuff included.


----------



## XZanE (Nov 20, 2004)

any another one...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Both from today are verifier enabled, both name Microsoft processes , ntkrnlmp.exe in one and tcpip.sys(networking) in the other.
The temp may be the issue neither of these will be since they are the same in all Win7 PC's, go ahead and turn verifier off and redo the thermal past making sure the cooler in mounted tight to the CPU. 


```
Built by: 7601.18229.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130801-1533
System Uptime: 0 days 7:26:13.807
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiPageFault+260 )
BugCheck A, {16, d, 0, fffff800036104ca}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000000A]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/url]
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000016, memory referenced
Arg2: 000000000000000d, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff800036104ca, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_nt!KiPageFault+260
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
BiosVersion = F3
BiosReleaseDate = 04/16/2013
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z87X-D3H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Mon Oct  7 02:16:46.962 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\100713-24086-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18229.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130801-1533
System Uptime: 1 days 0:03:11.845
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+85a0c )
BugCheck D1, {d, 2, 1, fffff88001a85a0c}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000D1]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/url]
Bugcheck code 000000d1
Arguments: 
Arg1: 000000000000000d, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff88001a85a0c, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_VRF_tcpip+85a0c
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3392
BiosVersion = F3
BiosReleaseDate = 04/16/2013
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z87X-D3H
```


----------

